# One Sick Little Girl



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Ziva got into my garbage can that had rancid turkey fat in it. She threw up (hopefully all of what she ate) on my couch. She's a 4# miniature pinscher and is a garbage hound. I had taken the bag out of the garbage can to take it outside and was grabbing another bag and she got into the bag while I was no more than 5 feet away, stinker! I definitely got to work with the leave it command with her. I am hoping that by her throwing it up that was her body's way of getting rid of something yucky. I would say it was at least a 1oz piece. She has thrown up now 14 times since about 3pm. I have given her all the normal antivomiting/nausea stuff both Homeopathically and Drugs, and she's still puking up bile. She was active up until the last hour or so, but has slowed down and doesn't want to eat (which for her is NOT the NORMAL she snarfs everything I give her within about 2 seconds). I have called my vet and we're trying some other stuff, is she keeps it up we'll be going in on emergency during the night. If not she'll be going to work with me and either having a pancreatitis test done, and/or xrays for a foreign body.....she's notorious for eating crap she shouldn't. ARGH!

She did throw up the piece of fat about 30 minutes after she ate it, that's when the vomiting started.

Read a little further down....we lost Ziva last night.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh poor Ziva, I sure hope she is going to be ok, and 
feeling better soon.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I sure hope it is just from the fat she ate! Hope she's feeling better by morning


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

On my way to emergency...temp is 94.8 and she's pale as a ghost.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

OH no! Poor little girl....let us know how she's doing....my positive thoughts are headed her direction for a fast and full recovery!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Just got up and read this. Hope everything is ok, thinking of you and Ziva.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

My sweet little Ziva is at Rainbow Bridge now.
I took her to the vet/my dad last night, by the time we got there (35 minute drive) we got her temperature up from 94.8 to 97.1 (had her on a rice heating pad), she was a little staggerish on her feet. Just the fact that she let him draw blood and place a catheter without a fight indicated that something was seriously wrong, she does not like to be worked on. Bloodwork confirmed it was pancreatitis so we started her on IV's and gave her some medications for it, about 5-10 minutes later she collapsed and essentially went comatose. Her heartrate was 80 which is slow for her and the breed she is, she was throwing her head back & stretching her legs out stiff showing neurological signs, then all the sudden she stopped breathing, her heart rate was over 200 bpm, and we tubed her and breathed for her for about 5 minutes before her heart stopped. Necropsy was done, that showed an abnormal pancreas that was the worst inflammation my dad has ever seen in 40 years. It was BRIGHT pink, it's supposed to be kind of creamish colored. She threw a blood clot to her heart (which was enlarged)...had never heard a murmur on her before. As well as a blood clot to her brain. My dad/vet said that as inflammed as the pancreas was, she probably would have come down with pancreatitis regardless of whether or not she got into the turkey fat it just sped up the process by triggering it. He said it probably would have been less than a week. There was nothing that we could have done, even if I would have taken her to the vet as soon as she started vomiting. He said that the enlarged heart and pancreas abnormality could have been why she was so active, and always starving, and had to eat 8% of her body weight in order to maintain weight, as well as why she was so small (barely tipped scales at 4#).

My sweet little Ziva started her life out in a puppy mill, I rescued her from my cousin who bought her at the puppy store when she was 4 months old. She was almost 19 months old and was such a spunky, happy little girl. I will miss her tremendously. It has been a very very hard night. I do know one thing though, that my next puppy will come from a Naturally Reared breeder to help give her a better start on life. It is so hard to believe that she has gone, she was running around like her normal mad woman self yesterday afternoon, then in a matter of hours she is gone.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I am sooo sorry for your loss Heather......... I had started writing a feel better soon note, then I saw that this had happened.

She was so lucky to have you for the short time she was here. My thoughts are with you today....


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

This just breaks my heart. I am sooo sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I am absolutely shocked and saddened for you. I really wish there was something more I could say. Rest in paradise little Ziva  


_By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side-by-side, they cross over… together.


_


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I am SOOO sorry for your loss!!!! ((HUGS))

RIP little Ziva


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh hell, I am so, so sorry. I came on more or less expecting to see she was doing better (I know your Dad is that good) and just about died when I read what had happened. Poor Ziva, she didn't stand a chance did she? The only thing good I can think of is that she had an awesome life with you, and it was very sudden so she didn't suffer. What a shock, I'm so very sorry, really feel for you. Hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I didnt expect this either. I'm very sorry


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I came back hoping to read good news too. I am so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to suddenly lose a young dog so I know your heart is breaking. From what I read she had a wonderful life with you. She knew she was loved and that is the best gift we can give our furry freinds.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I am so so so sorry for your loss


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh gosh. I'm so so sorry...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Poor little angel...you gave her a great life and a fighting chance. RIP little Ziva :angel:

So much sadness on DFC lately :frown:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. We've had a rash of sudden goodbyes here at DFC lately and it keeps getting harder and harder to see members of our 'family' leave us. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry to hear this! I know she had a great life after a bad start.

RIP little Ziva.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so sorry, so much loss recently. She was adorable and you did your best by her. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I am shocked to hear that Ziva passed. She had a wonderful life with you and I will never forget the photos of her and the deer carcass! My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

i'm so sorry for your loss..ur little dear angel Ziva will always in your heart...she couldn't have a better life without u...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i was reading the thread about your little ziva getting into rancid turkey fat and i was away so only checked back a few days later and she was gone.

i am so very sad for you.....but your efforts to save her were herculean....and from the heart...your dad at your side all the way, both of you working to save this poor girl whose life you turned around whilst you had her.

she died with love surrounding her, so unlike her beginnings, her ending was a circle of light.

blessings on her, on you, your dad and any one who tried to save this ziva girl....


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So. so sorry for such a heart-rending loss. She gave so much happiness, and received as much in return. A too short, but blessed life.

Her suffering was not long, for that I am sure you are thankful.

My condolences to you and all who knew her.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh no! i'm so very sorry.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Heather, I am so sorry to hear this, what a heart breaking story. 
You gave her the best life any little dog could dream of, ind comfort in that.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I just reread your post again Heather. Now I'm really mad, stinking mad. These people who breed dogs just to make money, without a care as to the health problems, the dismay, the distress, the pain and the suffering that they cause to both the puppies and the puppies owners, how can they do that?? Especially when they give off the impression that they care about the dogs. Poor little Ziva, she was so bloody young, how can they let this happen? I am seriously losing faith in the human race, where has the compassion gone?
I do have to say your Dad made my heart feel good, he and you went above and beyond for the love of Ziva, you did everything humanly possible for that pup. Life stinks sometimes.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I haven't been on much in the last few days and just saw this and am stunned. I am so, so sorry for your loss. She was such a tiny precious force of life and I know you are devastated. We all know how hard it is to lose our little companions but it's even tougher when they're so young. 
My heart is breaking for you and I hope you know that all of us on this forum care and are sending love and healing thoughts.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------

